# Tildens new rules...



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

we've been working a lot the last couple months on Tildens "stay" command and also when and where to use it in attempts to get a stronger "implied stay" (sit means sit until i release you). boundary stays have generally been good, but Tilden has now begun to take them overboard and make up his own rules.

the only rules i have are, not to jump out of the truck before i say so and not to rush out of the front door when its open. Tilden has extended this to mean that he can't go downstairs at night unless i say its okay (even then i have to accompany him), don't go in the garage while i'm working or preparing their food unless i invite him in and not to come in from the backyard unless i call him in. (how does he come up with this stuff???)

this morning i fed the dogs outside, then left the backdoor open and came upstairs. when Gia finished she came up to lay with me... 5, 10, and 15 minutes pass and no Tilden -- then i hear whining and scraping at the door







, i lean over the balcony to see whats going on and the weirdo is just standing at the door - i said "Nerd, what are you doing?" and he just smiles and wags his tail... i said "Tilden?".... nothing... i said "Tilden come" and he rushes into the house and up the stairs jumping and spinning and licking me all over, lmao.

guess i can't complain









I'll also note how impressed i am that he no longer uses Gia as an excuse to misbehave anymore. he recognizes now that I have separate expectations of them and different commands at times.

I still don't know how i got so lucky with this great guy!!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Wish I could accomplish the same. What good motivation you are!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

such a smart respectful boy tilden! and quite handsome to boot


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Tilden!!! He sure is one handsome fella!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Can Tilden write a book in dog language so Z can learn all that, please? (I am so jealous that Tilden can do all that!)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tilden!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks you guys









to add to the bragg - we went to the dog park this afternoon to meet some friends that were there - i swore Tildens leash was in the car, but once we got to the park i couldn't find it which meant i'd have to walk him into the park holding his collar, or use the opportunity to work on an off leash heel (the entrance to the park is down into a canyon, so there was no danger of street traffic). i'm pleased to say that he had a perfect heel (i'll admit, i'm shocked). we stopped a few yards before going into the gate because a couple of dogs were coming out (one was also off leash) and Tilden started to break from his sit when i just said "ah ah" and pushed his butt back down... the other dog came over to say hi and Tilden remained in a sit (stretching his neck as far as he could) while exchanging sniffs and licks.

he got a little bratty later in the park when a guy had two very out of control puppies that he wasn't watching - they sort of double teamed Tilden so he snapped and barked at them. i understood why he did it, but i wasnt happy about it so we kept it moving around the park and worked on some obedience, which was also stellar.

overall it was a good day! we're both pooped!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

<s>Good</s> Great job Tilden! You too Calone!







Keep up the great teamwork.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok here's a big difference between Logan and Tilden, and I'm so jealous! With Logan he has a tendency to forget the rules that have been down since day one! Drives me up the wall. Tessa tries to keep him in line though, she will nip him like a mother does to puppies at times when he misbehaves.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah Tilden! He is so handsome


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Such a GOOD boy!!!!!










I can't believe you call him Nerd. Jeez...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI can't believe you call him Nerd. Jeez...


psh, you should hear what they call me! i'm not sure i can repeat, let alone spell out on the board the things that come out of their mouths.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, I know... Mine do too... (Beagles have the saltiest vocabularies!) 

I think they facebook each other to share those terrible words, because I don't where else they'd get some of that language. 

And the stories they tell about what I do to them -- lies! Lies! I tell you!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomAnd the stories they tell about what I do to them -- lies! Lies! I tell you!


lmao - i'm actually afraid to take my dogs to a pet psychic because i'd be crushed to find out that either of them were liars. Gia would be the one i'm worried about


----------

